

Full-Text Search in Javascript – Part 1: Relevance Scoring - bkanber
http://burakkanber.com/blog/machine-learning-full-text-search-in-javascript-relevance-scoring/

======
divideby0
This is a great way to handle offline search, but as the article mentions,
indexing is still a pretty heavy operation to perform on the client-side. I'm
curious to see if it'd make sense to invert the index server-side, and pass
the pre-inverted index along with the documents via REST when an app loads.
Then, you could still perform offline queries, but the client would only be
responsible tokenizing/analyzing the search terms, comparing them against the
index and doing the BM25 scoring piece.

